# hello



## ears (Mar 19, 2003)

i'm new here.
i came because of my four kitties.
i just got two of them yesterday. they're brother and sister - sirius and moghedien, respectively. they're very sweet and personable, and mog is annoying me right now because she keeps messing with the laptop and messing up my post.
anyway, i recently moved from the east coast to the west and i temporarily left my other two cats behind with my parents (who also have two cats). i miss them a lot (which is why i got two more cats - i hate being without). their names are samantha and noah. sam's about 11 years old, and noah's about..7 or 8. mog and sirius are about 5 months old.
i've had many different pets over the years, but i've never had a dog because i know sam wouldn't like them.
uhm...anyway, about myself. i live with my fiance, and i'm planning to go back to college in the fall.
thanks for listening


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi Ears,
Welcome to the Cat Forum! I know what you mean when you say you miss your kitties. It would be very hard for me to leave one of my four babies. What do your cats look like? Any pictures? If so, we'd all love to see them. Well I hope you like it here!


----------



## ears (Mar 19, 2003)

all the pics i have are on my own computer back with my parents, but when i get them i'll be sure to show them off 
thanks for the welcome.


----------

